# Newbie bought Tahiti Village Vegas; please advise!



## Flutter0427 (May 27, 2008)

My husband and I were in Vegas this weekend and got suckered into visiting Tahiti Village; mainly for the free show tickets. So here's the story: we bought without researching which I know is the first mistake. Probably bought too high; 17K for every other year in a one bedroom (the larger side), 201 maintenance fees annualy. Thought I would search for info today as tomorrow is the 5th and final day to cancel and found the older site with a lot of complaints. The 12 weeks per year and extra 6 free trips they gave for buying really got us convinced. We go to Vegas about every other year at least, but never take the kids; it's kinda our getaway for a few days. Normally stay at the Grand Vacations Flamingo Hilton on my parent's TS. I know we have to pay about $139 up to $1300 on those 12 weeks when we want to take them. Can you all help with the pros and cons. We would never have purchased on our own I'm sure. Probably couldn't get the loan for it on our own since I have so much else out already. I just do not want to kick myself on Friday when I realize we have made a huge mistake. Thank you so much!


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to TUG!   
*
Absolutely rescind* -  you can buy the exact same thing resale, for a fraction of the cost.  Or maybe something even cheaper, so you don't have to finance it.

In your sales packet there are instructions for rescinding - do it immediately and follow the directions EXACTLY.  Send it Return Receipt, so that you get a confirmation back.  You have a limited number of days to do this, so do it tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

Then come back and talk timeshare with us.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2008)

How lucky you are that you started searching the internet immediately so you are not too late to rescind. I would read a lot more and understand what you are buying before you buy a re-sale too. It is easy to buy a timeshare but it is hard to sell them even at a big loss. Read this section here for starters.

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2008)

RESCIND! I know we all sound like broken records.  

The extra vacations the salesperson was talking about could be nothing more than the Getaways on II that everyone has available to them as II members.  If you like the Hiltons, you should consider a resale purchase of that product, because it is so much more valuable than anything Consolidated is building.  I know Tahiti Village is impressive, but so is Hilton, and then there is the Fairfield/ Wyndham Grand Desert down the street, which is also very nice.  

You have a gift right now, and that is the ability to rescind your purchase.  I wish you the very best in finding something you will love for 80-90% off the retail price.  The search is very enjoyable!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2008)

You can buy MUCH cheaper units with far better locations and better organizations than what you have received at Tahiti Village. They have a slick sales team and they make it sound much better than it is. 

Timesharing is a great thing but, you've paid thousands when you could pay hundreds for a similar product. As mentioned, rescind this contract. 

Before buying spend some time researching timeshare to see if it's even something that will work for you. For many it's a great product. For those that tend to do last minute travel planning it can become a money pit. Others have the time and have learned how to turn a profit buying, selling and renting timeshares. 

We own 7 timeshares and enjoy them very much but, we also have the luxury of planning our vacactions out a year or more in advance. While this in not absolutely necessary to enjoy timeshare, advance planning gives you more options and a better chance to reserve the week you want at your home resort (assuming it's a floating week and not a fixed week) or gives you the best chance for the exchange you might want. 

Sometimes I feel as if we're the odd duck. Most of our friends or relatives could never vacation the way we do. They don't have the desire to plan in advance nor do they want to put the effort it takes (even though it's not a lot of effort) to learn how to maximize and get what they want. I have friends/co-workers that own timeshare and don't get nearly the value we've recieved.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 27, 2008)

*Buy Resale.  Save $10,000*




Flutter0427 said:


> My husband and I were in Vegas this weekend and got suckered into visiting Tahiti Village; mainly for the free show tickets.


Shux, we flew all the way out there to Las Vegas just to take the Tahiti Village timeshare tour for freebies (free Las Vegas accommodations, etc.).  

Actually, it wasn't _just_ for the Tahiti Village freebie tour.  We we compounding the freebies we had been awarded for taking a BlueGreen timeshare tour earlier. 

Click here for all the details. 

Next time we go, I expect we'll buy our own airplane tickets & make our own reservation for accommodations -- timeshare or otherwise.  But don't blame us if the timeshare tour headhunters for Tahiti Village, etc., happen to inveigle us into taking more tours for more freebies.  That's what they do -- it's their job. 

As to falling prey to the high-pressure, arm-twisting sales pitches from the big-bux full-freight timeshare sellers, I suppose that's still a risk even though the 1st thing we're apt to say any time we're waken up abruptly out of a sound sleep is . . . 

*BUY TIMESHARES RESALE 
SAVE $10,000​*-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*Thanks so much!*



rickandcindy23 said:


> RESCIND! I know we all sound like broken records.
> 
> The extra vacations the salesperson was talking about could be nothing more than the Getaways on II that everyone has available to them as II members.  If you like the Hiltons, you should consider a resale purchase of that product, because it is so much more valuable than anything Consolidated is building.  I know Tahiti Village is impressive, but so is Hilton, and then there is the Fairfield/ Wyndham Grand Desert down the street, which is also very nice.
> 
> You have a gift right now, and that is the ability to rescind your purchase.  I wish you the very best in finding something you will love for 80-90% off the retail price.  The search is very enjoyable!





So let me see if I understand. The 12 weeks at the $139-$1300 per week are what everyone gets as a member, right? Then, the extra 6 weeks we received for free (we don't pay anything to use them by 2012) are just a bonus they offered us for buying. If I buy a Consolidated TS in the future at resale, I still get those 12 just because we are a member is that right? I just don't get those 6 bonus free weeks?

We do really enjoy Hilton! My parents own with RCI, and we usually use theirs. But, we went to the TS tour at the new Hilton on the strip this weekend and the closer was so rude we ended up leaving. She just had a really nasty attitude towards us and I'm sorry, but I was not going to stick around for it. I'm sure she sees a lot of people and many are just there for the free stuff, but we were not offered anything and were very interested in getting the info. and probably buying.

What happens when you buy on a points system and 10 years from now your points don't add up to what they used to be worth? Do you constantly have to upgrade and unltimately reinvest more and more?

I see everyone has said recind, and I am currently going through paperwork to make sure I read carefully and don't miss _anything_. Is there any benefit to staying with it though? I know this is so clear to all of you that I have made a bad purchase, but being as new to this as I am, I am still a bit confused. I know once I recind that is it and it's gone, so either way I go, whether getting rid of it or keeping it, I don't want to regret it tomorrow. Is it simply because I will ultimately end up paying this astronomical price for it in the end? I wasn't sure where to look for resale the other day, so I just quickly did an Ebay search for it and found only one for sale; it was every year though for $27K. That didn't seem to far off from what we paid considering it is every year instead of ours which is every other year.


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*Thank you to all of you!*



DeniseM said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> *
> Absolutely rescind* -  you can buy the exact same thing resale, for a fraction of the cost.  Or maybe something even cheaper, so you don't have to finance it.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for all of your replies and advice. I am still a bit torn between what to do. I know that probably sounds so bad to all of you. I am just in fear that I am going to wake up tomorrow and regret whatever decision I make. Does anyone know a ballpark figure of what it would normally be a resale? I searched around a bit, but could not find much. Only a listing on Ebay at $27K. Let me see if I understand, if I were to buy a resale, I still have those 12 annual weeks at the $139-$1300 available to me, just not the 6 free ones they offered for buying, is that right? Those 6 they gave us are weeks anywhere we want to use them and we don't pay anything at all for the room for the week was what the paperwork said, we have until 2012 to use them.


----------



## krissydee (May 29, 2008)

You can cancel today and buy resale whenever you want at the same property. Just as an example, other resale sites I've seen recently have listings for tahiti village for between $4k and $15k,


----------



## aliikai2 (May 29, 2008)

*Rescind Now   Rescind Now  Rescind Now*

And in the off chance I wasn't Clear, 
RESCIND NOW


If you cancel today, and you wake up tomorrow and decide that you just have to pay that extra $22,000 to the developer, they will give you the same deal again, *but if you don't cancel, you just flushed $22,000 down the drain*, as the resale value of your purchase is under $4000. 
These sell on ebay for less than $4000

Here is a listing where the current bid is $51.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/TAHITI-VILLAGE-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is a link to completed auctions in the last 30 days where 2 have sold , a one bedroom annual @ $2551 plus $844 closing and transfer fees, and the other was a 2 bedroom for $3600 plus $844 in fees. 

http://search-completed.ebay.com/se...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=2&fsoo=2

fwiw,

Greg


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2008)

*O. K. -- Here's Some Clarification That Might Help.*




Flutter0427 said:


> I am still a bit torn between what to do.


Rescinda-sinda-sinda. -- i.e., get out of it while you can.





Flutter0427 said:


> I am just in fear that I am going to wake up tomorrow and regret whatever decision I make.


A perfectly reasonable fear -- in fact, if you don't rescind, you may well end up with buyer regret simply over paying $10*,*000 or so more than necessary. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2008)

*Don't waiver - rescind*



Flutter0427 said:


> I see everyone has said recind, and I am currently going through paperwork to make sure I read carefully and don't miss _anything_. Is there any benefit to staying with it though? I know this is so clear to all of you that I have made a bad purchase, but being as new to this as I am, I am still a bit confused. I know once I recind that is it and it's gone, so either way I go, whether getting rid of it or keeping it, I don't want to regret it tomorrow. Is it simply because I will ultimately end up paying this astronomical price for it in the end? I wasn't sure where to look for resale the other day, so I just quickly did an Ebay search for it and found only one for sale; it was every year though for $27K. That didn't seem to far off from what we paid considering it is every year instead of ours which is every other year.



To be as clear as possible. You only have a few more days to save yourself being an owner at a property you couldn't sell a day later for 20% of what you will pay. Take the ONLY OPPORTUNITY you have to avoid that fate and rescind. THEN search for resales, decide if you really want to pay retail (they will ALWAYS sell it to you - promise!) but do it without having already committed to ownership for far too high a price. 

You'll have to trust us on this one. Rescind now - ask questions later.


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*Great info!*



aliikai2 said:


> And in the off chance I wasn't Clear,
> RESCIND NOW
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Thank you so much! SO, I guess my next questions are first are these listings for real? How is it possible to buy the same thing for so low? And, buying at resale does that still make me a member of consolidated? Are those 12 weeks they offer really worth anything? Am I gonna miss having them?


----------



## falmouth3 (May 29, 2008)

Yes, the listings are for real.  People who are reselling their timeshares do not have to pay salaries and the expensive "gifts" that you get when you take a timeshare presentation.  It may be hard to believe, but rescind first and do a little reading and searching here.  As soon as you become a smart consumer, you'll knowthat you made the right decision.

And if you really want to spend THOUSANDS extra later on, feel free.  That offer will always be waiting for you.

Sue


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

I already know that we were suckered, and that we made a mistake as buyers. Especially since I realize now that the down payment is almost equal to what I can buy the TS deed on Ebay for. My husband always gripes about how I don't buy things until I've shopped around and found the lowest price. It definately didn't help that we were running late for a show that evening and they made us feel as though this was a now or never opportunity. They were very nice to us, although in that same nice tone they said if we didn't purchase now, the offers they were giving such as the 12 bonus weeks and 6 free trips would never be there again. We asked if we left and came back the followong day with a decision if the offers would still stand and they politely said no. And we faltered under pressure. Thank goodness for that 5 day chance to change our minds!I just now would like to know can we buy at resale and still become Consolidated members and get those 12 weeks of getaways? I don't know what the proper terminology is for them. I know the 6 FREE bonus getwaways are out the door if we rescind.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 29, 2008)

*I see you are still focusing on those $10,000 FREE WEEKS*

Nothing that they are including in your offer is worth $2000, let alone $20,000
I also see that you are financing your purchase. 

DON'T, at 14-16% your interest alone is more than the total cost of a good week.
 You also keep mentioning Consolidated, as if it were a great thing to own. As a developer, they are not well liked by the people that own their resorts. 

There Hawaiian owners are very unhappy with the fact that even though the resorts are fully sold, Consolidated won't allow an independent board of directors to oversee and manage the resorts. 

Anyway, it is your money and your life, just remember that this decision is a large one, and what ever you decide, you will be the one to live with it.

jmho,

Greg



Flutter0427 said:


> I already know that we were suckered, and that we made a mistake as buyers. Especially since I realize now that the down payment is almost equal to what I can buy the TS deed on Ebay for. My husband always gripes about how I don't buy things until I've shopped around and found the lowest price. It definately didn't help that we were running late for a show that evening and they made us feel as though this was a now or never opportunity. They were very nice to us, although in that same nice tone they said if we didn't purchase now, the offers they were giving such as the 12 bonus weeks and 6 free trips would never be there again. We asked if we left and came back the followong day with a decision if the offers would still stand and they politely said no. And we faltered under pressure. Thank goodness for that 5 day chance to change our minds!I just now would like to know can we buy at resale and still become Consolidated members and get those 12 weeks of getaways? I don't know what the proper terminology is for them. I know the 6 FREE bonus getwaways are out the door if we rescind.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 29, 2008)

You won't get the "bonus" weeks buying resale...but you likely get to pocket $12,000 - $15,000 buying the same week resale and you can use RCI or Interval International (another company like RCI) to purchase extended vacations for a few hundred $ a week.

Don't let your opportunity to rescind slip away because of those bonus weeks.  They really aren't worth the additional $$ you are spending with Consolidated.

I just looked at completed sales at that property on e-bay for the last 30 days...there were two.  Both are annual usage (that's every year)...a 1 bdrm went for $2551 and a 2 bdrm went for $3600.

They go that cheap because that's what they are worth on the open market.  Take the advice, rescind now and then look around and figure out where you really want to go and what system you might be interested in.

BTW, I own at HGVC (Hilton) both at Flamingo and LV Hilton Hotel plus an every other year week in Maui with a Consolidated managed resort and another annual week in San Clemente.  Those 3-1/2 weeks were all purchased resale, and combined they cost me less than the $17K you are committed to for one every other year week at Tahitti Village. 

RUN, don't walk and rescind.


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2008)

Flutter0427 said:


> Thank goodness for that 5 day chance to change our minds!I just now would like to know can we buy at resale and still become Consolidated members and get those 12 weeks of getaways? I don't know what the proper terminology is for them. I know the 6 FREE bonus getwaways are out the door if we rescind.



You are much too focused on what you think are FREE getaways. They aren't free because you are paying for them in that price spread between retail and resale (yes, thats part of the difference).  And they aren't free because you pay when you reserve them. As a member of II or RCI you can get the exact same deals (but not any bonus getaways) without paying far too much for your timeshare. 

Rescind. And then may here will help you get a deal & find great getaways after you have saved thousand of dollars.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2008)

Flutter0427 said:


> WOW! Thank you so much! SO, I guess my next questions are first are these listings for real? How is it possible to buy the same thing for so low? And, buying at resale does that still make me a member of consolidated? Are those 12 weeks they offer really worth anything? Am I gonna miss having them?



Those 12 weeks are a LIE! Those 6 bonus weeks are available to anyone who is a member of RCI or I.I. They are NOT free. With I.I. they are called Getaway weeks and you'll still pay a fee to use them. They are available to ALL members of I.I. or RCI regardless of whether or not you bought from the developer or from an individual. 

Why can you buy something so cheap when the developer charges so much. Those are the poor fools that found out to late that the developer's salesman was lying to them all the time. Now they want to unload the property but, all they really own it the right to use for life (or as long as the timeshare stands) one week in a condo in Las Vegas 2 miles off the strip and right next door to the airport. You DO NOT own the land the timeshare sits on. You DO NOT own the walls or the furnishings. You only have a deeded interest in using the land, furnishings and amenities of the timeshare. This is NOT like buying real estate and it does NOT carry the same value.

Trust us, you're not going to miss those "free" 12 weeks or bonus weeks. They DON'T exist. This is a group of timeshare owners that have been discussing this and other sales tactics for years. The advice has been consistant and is sound. *GET OUT NOW* while you still can. You have purchased in an overdeveloped area in a location that is NOT prime with a company of little consequence when much better is available at far lower prices.


----------



## macko420 (May 29, 2008)

Flutter0427 said:


> Probably bought too high; 17K for every other year in a one bedroom (the larger side), 201 maintenance fees annualy. Thought I would search for info today as tomorrow is the 5th and final day to cancel and found the older site with a lot of complaints. The 12 weeks per year and extra 6 free trips they gave for buying really got us convinced.




*Rescind NOW*!  The 12 weeks/year and 6 free trips are a LIE! 
Hubby and I own there and bought from the developer.  It's a beautiful property but the developer is a thief!


----------



## Patri (May 29, 2008)

If you keep the timeshare you will kick yourself Friday and every month when a payment is made.


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*I see the light! LOL*

So I pulled out my paperwork to cancel the sale and read about those 6 freebies I was so excited about. Of course they aren't as free as I thought. We would have to book the air through tem and if not they charge $18 pp/per day which ends up being around $700 for the five of us on a 7 day trip. Unbelievable!!!! I can't thank you all enough for convincing me to cancel. I owe you all! Thank you again! :whoopie: 

I've read through everything and only found one little, simple piece of paper that discusses cancelling. It simply states that we have 5 days to cancel and it must be done by midnight. Is it realy this easy? Do I need to call them or anything else? Should I write a letter along with it? It just seems too easy. I'm afraid I'm missing something,



aliikai2 said:


> Nothing that they are including in your offer is worth $2000, let alone $20,000
> I also see that you are financing your purchase.
> 
> DON'T, at 14-16% your interest alone is more than the total cost of a good week.
> ...


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*How are they lies?*

I've read the II paperwork and I realize that even the 6 bonus supposedly "FREE" weeks they gave us aren't really. I have to purchase airfare through them, if not it's $18 pp/ per day so each week would be around $700 for us. But, it does not state there are any other fees for using on the papers. I think those are the 12 getaway weeks they gave, I do know that I have to pay a fee for using those. It says it's from $199-$1399 depending on when/where. So since I _AM_ cancelling, how do I get to be a member of RCI or II? Which is better? I think my parents have RCI and have really enjoyed them, but I'm sure they have had problems that I do not know about.



dougp26364 said:


> Those 12 weeks are a LIE! Those 6 bonus weeks are available to anyone who is a member of RCI or I.I. They are NOT free. With I.I. they are called Getaway weeks and you'll still pay a fee to use them. They are available to ALL members of I.I. or RCI regardless of whether or not you bought from the developer or from an individual.
> 
> Why can you buy something so cheap when the developer charges so much. Those are the poor fools that found out to late that the developer's salesman was lying to them all the time. Now they want to unload the property but, all they really own it the right to use for life (or as long as the timeshare stands) one week in a condo in Las Vegas 2 miles off the strip and right next door to the airport. You DO NOT own the land the timeshare sits on. You DO NOT own the walls or the furnishings. You only have a deeded interest in using the land, furnishings and amenities of the timeshare. This is NOT like buying real estate and it does NOT carry the same value.
> 
> Trust us, you're not going to miss those "free" 12 weeks or bonus weeks. They DON'T exist. This is a group of timeshare owners that have been discussing this and other sales tactics for years. The advice has been consistant and is sound. *GET OUT NOW* while you still can. You have purchased in an overdeveloped area in a location that is NOT prime with a company of little consequence when much better is available at far lower prices.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2008)

> I've read through everything and only found one little, simple piece of paper that discusses cancelling. It simply states that we have 5 days to cancel and it must be done by midnight. Is it realy this easy? Do I need to call them or anything else? Should I write a letter along with it? It just seems too easy. I'm afraid I'm missing something,



NO!  You need to write them a letter and send it by certified mail (with return receipt) TODAY.  

Keep it short and to the point.  

Include a _copy_ of the main contract page with your letter.  

Keep a copy of everything.  

When they call you and try to talk you out of it., just say you aren't interested - don't let them suck you in again with more promises - don't debate them.

*Gentlemen:

RE:  Contract #  12345

I am exercising my 5 day right of rescission on this contract.  We will not be purchasing this timeshare.  I am expecting a full refund of my deposit, as required by law.

Please contact me as your earliest convenience at (xxx) xxx-xxxx.

Sincerely,

Mr. John Husband
Mrs. Jane Wife*


----------



## taffy19 (May 29, 2008)

Flutter0427 said:


> So I pulled out my paperwork to cancel the sale and read about those 6 freebies I was so excited about. Of course they aren't as free as I thought. We would have to book the air through tem and if not they charge $18 pp/per day which ends up being around $700 for the five of us on a 7 day trip. Unbelievable!!!! I can't thank you all enough for convincing me to cancel. I owe you all! Thank you again! :whoopie:
> 
> I've read through everything and only found one little, simple piece of paper that discusses cancelling. It simply states that we have 5 days to cancel and it must be done by midnight. Is it realy this easy? Do I need to call them or anything else? Should I write a letter along with it? It just seems too easy. I'm afraid I'm missing something,


You need to read the instructions again.  Most likely it has to be done in writing and sent by USPS and I would make it a certified letter with a return receipt so you know that they received the letter.  Make copies too of what you sign and send back.  It is very important that you follow these instructions carefully.


----------



## Flutter0427 (May 29, 2008)

*Didn't think so*



DeniseM said:


> NO!  You need to write them a letter and send it by certified mail (with return receipt) TODAY.
> 
> Keep it short and to the point.
> 
> ...



Just that piece of paper did not seem like enough. Thank you so much! I am also calling them today though. I put a $300 deposit on the down with the remaining scheduled to come out tomorrow on my card. The bank suggested I call and tell them there are not allowed to charge my card the remaining amount for the down and closing costs. At least then if they do I can argue with the bank and let them deal with getting it back.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2008)

*The Rest Of The Story.*




Flutter0427 said:


> Just that piece of paper did not seem like enough. Thank you so much! I am also calling them today though. I put a $300 deposit on the down with the remaining scheduled to come out tomorrow on my card. The bank suggested I call and tell them there are not allowed to charge my card the remaining amount for the down and closing costs. At least then if they do I can argue with the bank and let them deal with getting it back.


At this point some of the old duffers on TUG-BBS have a worked up a semi-serious curiosity about the outcome of this saga, in which several have participated vicariously by offering advice, clarification, exhortation, etc. 

So when the dust settles & you are all officially rescinded & have snagged a similar or identical or better timeshare elsewhere (e.g., eBay) for thousands of dollars below the timeshare company's price, I'm sure lots of us here at TUG-BBS will be interested in knowing the details of how it all works out for you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## topcop400 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think I've read any thread on TUG where it was such a challenge to convince someone they could save thousands of dollars and not lose anything.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2008)

topcop400 said:


> I don't think I've read any thread on TUG where it was such a challenge to convince someone they could save thousands of dollars and not lose anything.



I know it!  I gave up after my first post because it was so obvious that the bonus weeks were something they wouldn't have, or they were just II Getaways.  

At least they did rescind, sounds like.  Sometimes I wonder if these posts are really salespeople getting a lark out of our tenacity in getting people to cancel their purchases.


----------

